# parasites while breastfeeding?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

I posted this in health but didn't get much of a response, i'm hoping someone here can help..

Ive searched through the forums and Internet and couldn't find all the info i required to get rid of these little bugs in me so I thought I could perhaps frankenstein a protocol with some help here on good oL mdc.

Dd is 9 mos old with eczema. I thought perhaps it was a leaky gut thing on my end, then my chiro tested me and said I have parasites, so I put two and two together and figured maybe parasites are causing leaky gut causing proteins to leak into my milk contributing to Dds eczema... Just my newest theory.nshe just seems to be sensitive to so much stuff, KWIM??

Anyways, what I've comeup with p, so far, that are parasitic tough, yet nursing safe, are:
Papaya seeds swallowed whole, either dried or fresh
ACV diluted in water
Raw garlic
Cloves in small amounts
Clay

What I don't know is:
How much of the stuff
What times of day
Anything else I should add or avoid (like, what should I be eating, or just continue as normal)
How do I know it's working (will I see something actually come out in my bm?)
For how long do I do a cleanse and still be nursing safe,yet effective?

Anyone here BTDT?

One of the members posted a link to her blog that I believe explains this in detail, but that link no longer works

Ps.. Please excuse any typos as I am onmy tablet:shy


----------



## AnnaR (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't have personal experience with this, but through reading health articles I've come across that seeds, specifically pumpkin seeds (pretty sure shelled, but preferably not roasted) work for this. Sunflower and others will probably help as well.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

What parasite(s) specifically do you have? I might have a few ideas if I knew what you are dealing with.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Like, what kind of parasites? Can a chiropractor even test for that, or did I read your post wrong? Don't they deal with spinal alignment?


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichelleZB*
> 
> Like, what kind of parasites? Can a chiropractor even test for that, or did I read your post wrong? Don't they deal with spinal alignment?


I wish I knew the specifics of exactly which parasites. Whatever kind they are are living in my large intestines, if that helps any. I suppose they can really live in any organ of the body, so hopefully that narrows it a bit. In addition, wormwood would have worked well for me, but is contraindicated for nursing, so, whatever wormwood would kill.

Chiros come in "all sorts of varieties." Different practitioners practice different, all deal with spinal alignment, but when you get to techniques like SOT (sacro-occipital technique), and AK (applied kineseology), nutrition and muscle testing become central in the diagnoses and healing process.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strmis*
> 
> I wish I knew the specifics of exactly which parasites. Whatever kind they are are living in my large intestines, if that helps any. I suppose they can really live in any organ of the body, so hopefully that narrows it a bit. In addition, wormwood would have worked well for me, but is contraindicated for nursing, so, whatever wormwood would kill.
> 
> Chiros come in "all sorts of varieties." Different practitioners practice different, all deal with spinal alignment, but when you get to techniques like SOT (sacro-occipital technique), and AK (applied kineseology), nutrition and muscle testing become central in the diagnoses and healing process.


Okay, but they didn't, for instance, analyze your poop and find worms, for instance. I think if you suspect gut parasites, you should go to a doctor to have your stool examined.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Haven't BTDT -- but I believe I've seen eating seeds (ie. sesame seeds) is helpful for pushing parasites out of the body. I believe I read about it in something by Gillian McKeith - and it's likely she'd have several nutritional/herbal recommendations that you'd find some safe while nursing.

I'd check with your practitioner about more specific information if you've forgotten - you'll probably be able to find and get more advice knowing which parasites you're dealing with. I'd also check what they say about how long to do something and how to tell if it's working.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I just don't feel like my PCP is very knowledgable when it comes to things like the GI tract. She has no clue about eczema and tells me to just do what i'm doing because she is basically clueless. At least she's honest. Still in the market for a new one. Anyways, from what I have read, apparently, tests aren't all the reliable when it comes to diagnosing parasites.

As for testing my stool, a few days into my cleanse I passed a bunch of worms, so I know they are in there. I've come up with my own protocol, including lots of activated charcoal and bentonite clay to absorb toxins released. DD seems okay, so far, so I'll continue with where I'm at and pray to God that these parasites are somehow tied closely to her eczema. If anyone has any other advice, please feel free to chime in.


----------

